# Que tipo de caja usar para woofer al aire libre



## maxep (Oct 18, 2008)

bueno colegas mi consulta es sobre cajas de woofers. y que tipo de caja tiene mejor rendimiento al aire libre.mi idea es armar una caj debajos de 18" de 300rms pero estoy en la duda de que caja armar. por eso les consulto a ustds.  con que tipo de caja tubieron mejor rendimmiento en bajos al aire libre?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 18, 2008)

EL mayor rendimiento lo poseen las cajas de bocina exponencial o bocina plegada (Horn), pero el sonido esta bastante sintonizado a una frecuencia en particular.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 19, 2008)

A que te referis cuando decis al aire libre? uso exterior o la configuracion "free air"?


----------



## Pablo16 (Oct 19, 2008)

Como bien dice Fogonazo, los tipo 'Horn' tienen el mejor rendimiento en exteriores a CIERTA frecuencia. 

Podría ser una combinación de esos 'rebotes' y cajas bass reflex.

Saludos.


----------



## aldemarar (Oct 19, 2008)

lo mejor que puedes usar es un servi wega ab36


----------



## maxep (Oct 20, 2008)

muchas gracias por los comentarios. mi idea es como comente armarme una "por ahora " con un woofer de 18".con free air me refiero al uso en exteriores al aire libre.


----------



## Raciel Perez (Oct 22, 2008)

Creo que se deberia ser mas explisito, ademas para audio al aire libre a veces se obtienen mejores resultados variando la frecuencia con un ecualizador parametrico y esta es una imposibilidad de este tipo de caja acustica a la que se refiere que es sintonizada a una frecuencia especifica, es decir suena bien en un valor de frecuencia. yo para este caso recomendaria mejor un Bass reflex con ese parlante de 18".


----------



## detrakx (Oct 23, 2008)

Estoy de acuerdo con Raciel. Una bocina para sub y para colmo un 18" tiene que tener dimensiones muy grandes para lograr eficiencia. Por lo general la bocinas se utilizan en bajos y bajos / medios y no para subbajos.  (hablando siempre en frecuencias bajas). 
Un reflex es buena alternativa tambien podes hacer una TL (linea de transmisión)
Pero es un proyecto mas complicado. Como ventaja tenes la eficiencia a bajas frecuencias que es superior a la de un reflex.


----------

